# Field Trip



## Jason Bourne (16 May 2005)

Hey all, 

Just wondering how everyones field ex was when going through their 3's. How many moves per day, stuff like that. Just a general lowdown. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## G-Fresh (18 May 2005)

hehehe, just enough to keep you from sleeping. >


----------



## PuckChaser (19 May 2005)

SigOps get sleep?

Make sure you're in good shape before you go, or it'll be a tough exercise. You're moving every few hours.


----------

